# SiriusXM Platinum VIP Plan Available



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

If you're a subscriber, you've probably heard this ad spot at some point, but I peeked into what the new SiriusXM Platinum VIP plan entails:

Service in two vehicles, and two SXM app logins.
12 months of Apple Music included free.
Access to the Stitcher Premium content.
Access to Nugs.net platform.
Other SiriusXM VIP-only exclusives.
Priority call handling with a US-based customer service team.
It's $35/monthly. The normal Platinum subscription is $23/monthly.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

not worth it to me


----------



## TXDXer (Apr 27, 2008)

B. Shoe said:


> If you're a subscriber, you've probably heard this ad spot at some point, but I peeked into what the new SiriusXM Platinum VIP plan entails:
> 
> Service in two vehicles, and two SXM app logins.
> 12 months of Apple Music included free.
> ...


As a subscriber to XM/SiriusXM 'Platinum' for almost 20 years, I find this offer/plan to be not worth it. When I first heard of it, I thought of canceling my current sub, then 'sharing' the offer of a second 'included car' with my son. But, he say's 'no thanks', as although he spends two hours commuting to and from work each day, he'd rather listen to his terrestrial stations for sports. Speaking of subscriptions, I'm finding my favorite channel (60s Channel 73) evolving into a talk station with an occasional tune. I don't pay big $$ to listen to Gordon Phelps and Pat St John ramble on and on about trips taken ("I've Been Everywhere"), sites to see, my life as a jock, etc. A couple of weeks ago I recorded an hour of the Phelps show and when playing it back, it included 17 minutes of music and 43 minutes of gab, gab, gab. As noted, I feel as if I'm being cheated. I'd like to hear other comments from listeners to the 60s channel on the subject of the 'DJs' becoming 'TJs' (talk jocks). Thanks.


----------



## lamberti (6 mo ago)

I was thinking about changing to this. It would save my hubby and I $120/year but it seems like only a good deal until the free Apple music goes away. So not sure what I am going to do yet.


----------



## gworkman7 (12 mo ago)

TXDXer said:


> As a subscriber to XM/SiriusXM 'Platinum' for almost 20 years, I find this offer/plan to be not worth it. When I first heard of it, I thought of canceling my current sub, then 'sharing' the offer of a second 'included car' with my son. But, he say's 'no thanks', as although he spends two hours commuting to and from work each day, he'd rather listen to his terrestrial stations for sports. Speaking of subscriptions, I'm finding my favorite channel (60s Channel 73) evolving into a talk station with an occasional tune. I don't pay big $$ to listen to Gordon Phelps and Pat St John ramble on and on about trips taken ("I've Been Everywhere"), sites to see, my life as a jock, etc. A couple of weeks ago I recorded an hour of the Phelps show and when playing it back, it included 17 minutes of music and 43 minutes of gab, gab, gab. As noted, I feel as if I'm being cheated. I'd like to hear other comments from listeners to the 60s channel on the subject of the 'DJs' becoming 'TJs' (talk jocks). Thanks.


I completely agree. Cousin Brucie was another offender. I am not from the east coast, so he was just another jock to me. He would also go on and on about his memories, and I just wanted to hear 60's music. To a lesser degree, I also wish they would reduce the talk of MTV on the 80's channel.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

TXDXer said:


> As a subscriber to XM/SiriusXM 'Platinum' for almost 20 years, I find this offer/plan to be not worth it. When I first heard of it, I thought of canceling my current sub, then 'sharing' the offer of a second 'included car' with my son. But, he say's 'no thanks', as although he spends two hours commuting to and from work each day, he'd rather listen to his terrestrial stations for sports. Speaking of subscriptions, I'm finding my favorite channel (60s Channel 73) evolving into a talk station with an occasional tune. I don't pay big $$ to listen to Gordon Phelps and Pat St John ramble on and on about trips taken ("I've Been Everywhere"), sites to see, my life as a jock, etc. A couple of weeks ago I recorded an hour of the Phelps show and when playing it back, it included 17 minutes of music and 43 minutes of gab, gab, gab. As noted, I feel as if I'm being cheated. I'd like to hear other comments from listeners to the 60s channel on the subject of the 'DJs' becoming 'TJs' (talk jocks). Thanks.


So since you have or had this plan do you get merican support or are they in a third world country  . i got a rep up in minn one time and she was pretty clueless nothing more than an over paid seat warmer


----------

